# [Denver, Colorado] Starting Star Wars Saga Campaign



## Gaelinic (Nov 30, 2007)

Hi,

I'm looking to start a new Star Wars campaign using the Saga Edition rules. This is your chance to get a glimpse at 4th edition D&D as many of the rules included in this system have been incorporated in those rules. This is a much simpler and streamlined gaming system than the previous incarnation (Revised Core Rulebook). It still uses a D20 but many of the skills have been folded into one. Most of the the game balance issues have also been addressed. Jedi are much more on par with the other classes.

As for our group, we currently have two players and a GM. We are looking to add a few more. We've played everything from Hero, GURPS, Big Eyes Small Mouth, Exalted, Marvel, and the Action system. We're about to end a modern day Spy campaign. So now would be a perfect time to join.

The game will be set in the last weeks of the Clone Wars. You'll be given missions to handle the Separatists and bring peace to the galaxy. But, there's no reason you can't make a little cred on the side. 

We try to game about 3 times a month on Saturdays but realize that work and family come first. We game around Monaco and Evans in Denver.

If you want to learn more about the campaign, PM me or email me at gaelinic@gmail.com and we can talk.

Gaelinic


----------

